# This guy mogs chico to oblivion



## belnar93 (Mar 9, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 9, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 9, 2019)

Of course, a lot of people mog Chico


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 9, 2019)

Who is he?


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 9, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Who is he?


Jorge del Rio romero pretty much perfect


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 9, 2019)

@theropeking


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 9, 2019)

I


belnar93 said:


> Jorge del Rio romero pretty much perfect
> View attachment 28265


Insane symmetry + eye area


----------



## Heirio (Mar 9, 2019)

how the fuck is he 43 years old??????????????? google has to be wrong right?


belnar93 said:


> Jorge del Rio romero pretty much perfect
> View attachment 28265








there is *NO WAY *this guy is fucking 43


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 9, 2019)

Not a photo of arcbrah,fucking kys trash.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 9, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Not a photo of arcbrah,fucking kys trash.



Kek


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Not a photo of arcbrah,fucking kys trash.


Was thinking Same thing


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 9, 2019)

Heirio said:


> how the fuck is he 43 years old??????????????? google has to be wrong right?
> 
> 
> View attachment 28266
> ...


Chads don't age,he's vampiremaxxed like zyros.


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 9, 2019)

This guy mogs me to oblivion ....great symmetry jawline eyearea chin everything


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 9, 2019)

Heirio said:


> how the fuck is he 43 years old??????????????? google has to be wrong right?
> 
> 
> View attachment 28266
> ...


That's an actor, not the model.


----------



## badromance (Mar 9, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> This guy mogs me to oblivion ....great symmetry jawline eyearea chin everything


...yeah...


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 9, 2019)

Gigachad to subhuman after he smiled


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 9, 2019)

That gif is incredibly homosexual


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 9, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Gigachad to subhuman after he smiled


tbh


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 9, 2019)

dotacel said:


> tbh


----------



## theropeking (Mar 9, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Gigachad to subhuman after he smiled



He is a psl 6.5-7. Looks like shit in motion

Prime chico mogs this manlet to oblivion with his huge skull and 10/10 harmony


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 9, 2019)

theropeking said:


> He is a psl 6.5-7. Looks like shit in motion
> 
> Prime chico mogs this manlet to oblivion with his huge skull and 10/10 harmony


Just saw chico in motion now. What a PSL god srs. You can‘t even compare him to that guy in the OP. Can‘t imagine how my life would be when I looked like him


----------



## androidcel (Mar 9, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Not a photo of arcbrah,fucking kys trash.


bro


----------



## fobos (Mar 9, 2019)

mog mog mog


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 9, 2019)

theropeking said:


> He is a psl 6.5-7. Looks like shit in motion
> 
> Prime chico mogs this manlet to oblivion with his huge skull and 10/10 harmony


----------



## SHARK (Mar 9, 2019)

Eye area is so fucking good.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 9, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Just saw chico in motion now. What a PSL god srs. You can‘t even compare him to that guy in the OP. Can‘t imagine how my life would be when I looked like him



Yes. Id suck his dick (jk)




Felix97 said:


> View attachment 28332



Btw how do you post pics?


----------



## Coping (Mar 9, 2019)

Proof that eye area is everything again


----------



## Hunter (Mar 9, 2019)

good moves


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 9, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Yes. Id suck his dick (jk)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ye ive seen that one jfl

by clicking on attach files and picking pictures out of my gallery.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

badromance said:


> ...yeah...


......y.....e...a.h


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 9, 2019)

doesnt mog shit jfl, muh psl muh measurements are cope chico next to this guy would make him look like a generic jock nothing special, especially in motion


----------



## Autist (Mar 9, 2019)

*Chico is 6'3" with a bigger skull keep coping*


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 9, 2019)

Coping said:


> Proof that eye area is everything again


...his jaw is insane


----------



## Coping (Mar 9, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> ...his jaw is insane


Yea but his eye area is making him top tier and stand out tons of average guys with jaws like that


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 9, 2019)

Autist said:


> *Chico is 6'3" with a bigger skull keep coping*


It's all about skull size.


----------



## Autist (Mar 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> It's all about skull size.


High iq as always


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> It's all about skull size.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 9, 2019)

Maybe it's the haircut


----------



## haircutcel (Mar 10, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> View attachment 28260


he doesn't mog chico in terms of prettyboy game or in looking average but also godlike at the same time


----------



## Absi (Mar 10, 2019)

Too bad he don't mog prime Chico


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 10, 2019)

Those teeth lol.

Stop coping mewcels and get braces or else you’ll look like this


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Yes. Id suck his dick (jk)


(no ded srs)


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 10, 2019)

Insane Hunter eyes. Low, strong brow, thick and full eyebrows, slit eyes, light coloured iris with dark limbal rings, no eye bags, no eye lid exposure. Honestly, perfect eye area. His jaw is also very square so that helps.


----------



## shibo (Mar 10, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Yes. Id suck his dick (jk)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT moment when a guy 10 yrs older than u has a better hairline than u CUZ UR LOSING HAIR AT 17


----------



## dogtown (Mar 10, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Yes. Id suck his dick (jk)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Literally perfect


----------



## Coping (Mar 10, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Literally perfect




MOGS him


----------



## Coping (Mar 13, 2019)

Bumping this cuz this guys eye area is actually insane ngl


----------

